# Working in occupied houses



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

If I cant cut outside,
Drop cloth the floors and put up poly doors to make a cutting room. My portable air cleaner scrubs the air well.


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

I should clarify. The 2 houses I talked about the steps the homeowners were out of town while it was on the steps. It was just us there. Those are the only times I remember using it on steps.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i keep a pair of flip flops for small jobs in existing homes. slip shoes off at door and slip flip flops on. can do with hands full. lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

3bar said:


> i keep a pair of flip flops for small jobs in existing homes. slip shoes off at door and slip flip flops on. can do with hands full. lol


 Hopefully you never have anything fall on your foot. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Runners with grip work on stairs really well.
> 
> https://www.covergrip.com/home-page18445110


Thanks for the link :thumbsup: 

Amazon reviews are pretty good. They make an 8 oz and a 10oz version in many different sizes. The 10oz version has caution type yellow and black markings along the outside edges even!

I am going to try one for starters and buy more if it does what I hope. Often I use drop clothes down hallways etc, but they always bunch up and wind up as a trip hazard. Drop clothes allow for quick clean up at the end of each day, when Ram Board is not called for, like on minor projects, yet protect the floors from dirty feet, dropped objects, etc.


----------



## Davidjderusha (Feb 8, 2018)

I love this stuff! Carpet tape.https://www.uline.com/BL_6424/Hard-...df&gclid=CICs3pW1rtoCFRGXxQIdex8JMQ&gclsrc=ds

Also shoe covers https://www.uline.com/BL_976/Shoe-Covers?keywords=shoe+covers


----------



## inthe6 (Mar 18, 2018)

I do a fair bit of work in occupied homes. All saws get set up outside and I I cut outside, yes it does a lot of time to the job. Sometimes a tent/gazebo needs to set up, sometimes we get lucky and we can cut on a porch or garage. Depending on the job/house sometimes shoe have to come off, or booties, or just tarps with some floor covering. Unfortunately, this part of the job and being professional. You can't just waltz into someones home and treat it like a playground.


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

Some houses you don't dare step into with your shoes on and some houses you don't dare take em off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Anthill said:


> Some houses you don't dare step into with your shoes on and some houses you don't dare take em off.


I don't take them off in any home. Boot covers.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I setup inside, all the tools get dust extraction where applicable. 

Floors do get covered, cloths or Ram Board. 

I also run a Build Clean, most time as negative air.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If I was hauling 100 sheets of drywall, I'd have it delivered and stocked and let them worry about floor protection while loading.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> If I was hauling 100 sheets of drywall, I'd have it delivered and stocked and let them worry about floor protection while loading.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing: A lumberyard isnt going to protect the floors that i have ever seen. Its the contractors job to protect the home even if they did, and a lumberyard hand wont be trained in masking off. i like the sentiment though.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Jaws said:


> :laughing::laughing: A lumberyard isnt going to protect the floors that i have ever seen. Its the contractors job to protect the home even if they did, and a lumberyard hand wont be trained in masking off. i like the sentiment though.


can just take shoes off at the door every trip. please close the door so the dog does not get out as well. :laughing: they would just stomp in with boots, not their job.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Anthill said:


> I often am faced with small finish projects in occupied houses. Usually this involves a miter saw and/or table saw, compressor, hoses, etc., but doesn't always involve a nice heated garage to work in. Sometimes I end up setting up shop outside (fine on a nice day but what about winter/rain?). All of it involves dust and mess of some sort. How do you guys handle stuff like this? Do you remove your dusty shoes for every trip from saw to project? Several pairs of shoes? Do you just make a mess and clean it up later? Any brainy tips?


Take shoe off every time. It is paid by customers. Tools is always in garage or in front of house. If is mn winter garage is a must. Sweat inside than froze in garage in 10s and 200 times per day so. Work for me.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tipitop said:


> Take shoe off every time. It is paid by customers. Tools is always in garage or in front of house. If is mn winter garage is a must. Sweat inside than froze in garage in 10s and 200 times per day so. Work for me.


Or use drops and boot covers and then buy a heater for the garage. Works in Chicago, should work in MN.


----------

